# Kawasaki Generator - No Spark



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working ona Kawasaki GA1800A Generator. I have no spark at the spark plug. I have removes the flywheel housing and removed the kill wire from the ignition module. Still no spark. This engine has a igniter on it. How can I check to know if the problem is the igniter or the ignition coil? Also does anyone know where to find the ID plate for this generator? There are two ingiters used depending on the revision of the generator.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you know which engine is on the generator?

Here is a link to some Kawasaki service manuals.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kawasaki_Service_and_Repair_Manuals/

The general procedure is to test with a known good ignitior. I use the one from Rotary as they are not very expensive and I keep them in stock. I use them on Kawasaki engines and have never had any problems with them.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. I will see if I can find an engine number. I looked up parts by the generator model number. What is the purpose of the igniter?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks 30 Year. I will see if I can find an engine number. I looked up parts by the generator model number. What is the purpose of the igniter?


Basically it replaces the mechanical points setup. It senses when the magnets pass the coil and triggers the magnetic field in the coil to collapse and generate the voltage for the spark.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year Tech.


----------

